# Arnaque ou bonne affaire ?



## Capsulo (1 Juillet 2004)

Voici une copie de l'annonce parue sur Tribumac :

==========================================================
 >*Powerbook g4 1.5 ghz !!! [19/06/2004]* 

Ecran 15pouces Processeur G4 1,5 GHz 512 Mo DDR 333 MHz Disque dur 80 go Lecteur SuperDrive lecteur / graveur de CD-RW 16x 4x 24x et Graveur de DVD-R 2x 8x ATI Mobility Radeon 9600 pro 64 mo ddr dediée Résolution maxi 1440 x 900 Carte réseau Ethernet 10/100/1000 Mbps Wifi norme B et G, bluetooth  2 USB 2.0, 1 FireWire 400, 1 FireWire 800, 1 PCMCIA, 1 Ethernet RJ-45, 1 sortie S-vidéo et DVI, 1 modem RJ-11 Système d'exploitation et Logiciels fournis Mac OS X version 10.2, iPhoto, iMovie, Itunes, iChat, Safari, Sherlock, iSync, iCal, DVD Player, FAXstf, FileMaker Pro 6 Trial, GraphicConverter, Omnigraffe, OmniOutliner Souris appel sans fil Fourni dans sa boite d'origine et avec la facture d'achat Acheté fin janvier vends pour cause d'acquisition d'un portable professionnel. contact avec numero de téléphone.

> Prix : 950 ¤
> Contacter Ono (Ouagadougou, France)
> Transmettre à un ami
==========================================================

Qu'en pensez vous, surtout que 'Ono' me cèderais la machine pour 850 Euros ?

Et Ouagadoudou, c'est pas au Burkina Faso plutôt qu'en France


----------



## Fulvio (1 Juillet 2004)

Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> Voici une copie de l'annonce parue sur Tribumac :
> 
> ==========================================================
> >*Powerbook g4 1.5 ghz !!! [19/06/2004]*
> ...



Pas s'il s'agit de Ouagadougou-sur-Marne 

Pour moi, les annonces d'internet en provenance d'Afrique sont toujours suspectes (pas mal d'arnaques à l'annonce ou à la chaîne de l'amitié recensées).

(il va de soi que je n'étends pas cette suspicion au-delà de ce genre d'annonce, hein, je ne pratique pas le délit de sale gueule  )


----------



## Capsulo (1 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas s'il s'agit de Ouagadougou-sur-Marne
> 
> Pour moi, les annonces d'internet en provenance d'Afrique sont toujours suspectes (pas mal d'arnaques à l'annonce ou à la chaîne de l'amitié recensées).
> 
> (il va de soi que je n'étends pas cette suspicion au-delà de ce genre d'annonce, hein, je ne pratique pas le délit de sale gueule  )



Conaissait pas  Merci de l'info...


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2004)

Essaye de le rencontrer avec la machine le fameux Ono, et tu payes en cheque te ramenes pas avec du liquide


----------



## peteskwal (1 Juillet 2004)

Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> [...]Vends pour cause d'acquisition d'un portable professionnel. contact avec numero de téléphone.[...]


 SI jamais tu le contacte... demande lui ce qu'il compte acheter!! Mouarf la bonne blague ces annonces!!
 Je sais que ce serait dur, mais des annonces comme celle ci devraient etre moderées... pour le bien de MacG et des acheteurs potentiels!


----------



## Kaneda (1 Juillet 2004)

Si c'est pas une arnaque où si le truc vient pas d'être volé la veille, je me coupe à bras, le fait cuire et le mange sur la tête de Marie Antoinette d'accord ?


----------



## Paps (1 Juillet 2004)

Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> Voici une copie de l'annonce parue sur Tribumac :
> 
> ==========================================================
> >*Powerbook g4 1.5 ghz !!! [19/06/2004]*
> ...




Attention grosse arnaque !!!  :hein: 

Il te dit que c'est un PB 15" 1.5 GHZ et la facture date de janvier !!!  :hein: 

Mouarf une ati 9600... Sur un 1.5 et une réso de 1440x960... Il l'a acheté en kit...

Ou il a volé une RevA et B et a assemblé les morceaux !!!

Ca pue l'arnaque a 1000 miles ils sont sorti en avril...

Ne te déplace pas c'est un pciste boutonneux et jaloux qui veux voir ce qu'est un macuser   

et en plus tu gaspillera de l'essence...   


@ ++ Paps


----------



## Capsulo (1 Juillet 2004)

Merci, je suivrai vos conseils 

Si quelqu'un à un mac à vendre pas trop cher, c'est à dire moins de 900 Euros, il peut me contacter à webmaster@capsulo.com

Merci !


----------



## chagregel (1 Juillet 2004)

hum... hum...  :modo:  :modo: 

Les demandes se font aussi via Tribumac


----------



## Capsulo (1 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> hum... hum...  :modo:  :modo:
> 
> Les demandes se font aussi via Tribumac



Je sais  :rateau: mais je fais ce que je peux pour que ça se fasse au plus vite


----------



## chagregel (1 Juillet 2004)

Pour 900 Euros tu devrais pouvoir trouver quelque chose du coté des Ibook G4-800 ou G3-800/900.

Tu as le site http://www.annonces-mac.net/ en plus de http://www.tribumac.com ou les petites annonces de htttp://www.macbidouille.com

Bon courage


----------



## hegemonikon (2 Juillet 2004)

Laisse tomber mais si tu as l'occasion d'aller à Ouagadougou n'hésite pas !

 C'est une ville trés sympa, on y déguste de trés bonnes brochettes de margouillats en buvant du dolo. Le mieux c'est d'y aller pendant les Fespaco (festival du cinéma panafricain) et d'aller visiter les villages à la sortie de la ville en évitant les attaques des éléphants fous qui essayent de détruire les greniers à grain pour manger...sans compter sur les lions qui attendent dans les fourrés que les sympathiques cyclistes s'arrêtent pour réparer un pneu crevé.

 tu vas te régaler !


----------



## powerbook867 (2 Juillet 2004)

Il est pas cher car faut aller le chercher a Ouagadougou !!!   

Bonjour l'arnaque .... :love:


----------



## ficelle (2 Juillet 2004)

il a dit Ouaga comme il aurait pu dire...


----------



## zapa (30 Juillet 2004)

Super louche pour 2 raisons entre autres :

- J'ai acheté un AlBook 1 Ghz en Décembre, il était livré avec OSX 10.3, et non OSX 10.2
- Le gars le revend pour cause d'achat d'un portable professionnel... Professionnel en termes de comptabilité, ou de performances ?  Becoz le portable qu'il vend, si c'est pas du matos de professionnel... Il va acheter un portable Dual G5 ?  :rateau:


----------



## powerbook867 (31 Juillet 2004)

zapa a dit:
			
		

> Super louche pour 2 raisons entre autres :
> 
> - J'ai acheté un AlBook 1 Ghz en Décembre, il était livré avec OSX 10.3, et non OSX 10.2
> - Le gars le revend pour cause d'achat d'un portable professionnel... Professionnel en termes de comptabilité, ou de performances ?  Becoz le portable qu'il vend, si c'est pas du matos de professionnel... Il va acheter un portable Dual G5 ?  :rateau:




Tu as voulu dire quoi avec ce post ???


----------



## Djer (31 Juillet 2004)

que ce que raconte le vendeur est une pure betizzzz en prouvant par les caracteristique du portable ...


----------



## powerbook867 (1 Août 2004)

Djer a dit:
			
		

> que ce que raconte le vendeur est une pure betizzzz en prouvant par les caracteristique du portable ...



     compris


----------



## VKTH (1 Août 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> compris




    :love:  :love:


----------



## powerbook867 (2 Août 2004)

AmitiYoti a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:



Ca veut dire quoi un post sans mot ?


----------



## VKTH (2 Août 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> Ca veut dire quoi un post sans mot ?



Que ce genre d'annonce sent l'anraque. Passe à l'annonce suivante.


----------



## powerbook867 (2 Août 2004)

AmitiYoti a dit:
			
		

> Que ce genre d'annonce sent l'anraque. Passe à l'annonce suivante.




OUI , je savais bien que ça sentait l'arnaque ! j'ai un nez comme Cyrano .....


----------



## elektroseb (2 Août 2004)

ben c'est un post de quelqu'un qui est muet des doigts


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

tant qu'il est pas sourd des doigts et muet de l'oreille.....


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> il a dit Ouaga comme il aurait pu dire...


 aaah ouais, mais là je sais où c'est


----------

